# Shupps Grove --Whos going?



## RICKJJ59W (Jul 15, 2012)

July 21 & 22 	Shupp's Grove Bottle Fest
 (July 20, Early Buyers 3-7pm, $20 gate fee)***


----------



## epackage (Jul 15, 2012)

I am...


----------



## AntiqueMeds (Jul 15, 2012)

I mailed my sales contract...we shall see
 need to find a place to stay fri night.


----------



## BellwoodBoys (Jul 15, 2012)

Im going.


----------



## botlenut (Jul 15, 2012)

Digginfortogas, Pharmboy, and myself will be there on Fri. afternoon-evening. we're camping out on site. Will be having a few cold beers, and cooking on the grill. are you going on Fri. Rick? will look for ya if so. Mark


----------



## PASodas (Jul 16, 2012)

Does the gate fee get you a campsite?  That'd save some commuting.


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Jul 16, 2012)

> ORIGINAL:  epackage
> 
> I am...


 
 You are?


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Jul 16, 2012)

> ORIGINAL:  botlenut
> 
> Digginfortogas, Pharmboy, and myself will be there on Fri. afternoon-evening. we're camping out on site. Will be having a few cold beers, and cooking on the grill. are you going on Fri. Rick? will look for ya if so. Mark


 

 No we are going Sat. Don't you work on Friday?


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Jul 16, 2012)

> ORIGINAL:  AntiqueMeds
> 
> I mailed my sales contract...we shall see
> need to find a place to stay fri night.


 

 So you have a table this year?  you should be easy to find this time hahah[]


----------



## AntiqueMeds (Jul 16, 2012)

> So you have a table this year? you should be easy to find this time hahah


 
 I wouldnt make that assumption...its a really small table.


----------



## NyDigger1 (Jul 16, 2012)

goin saturday


----------



## botlenut (Jul 16, 2012)

I've been out of work healing from a Broken Arm, Tod, and Randy took the day off.


> ORIGINAL:  RICKJJ59W
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Jul 16, 2012)

> ORIGINAL:  AntiqueMeds
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
 Well you won't be ducking in and out of shops so it will give us an edge.[]


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Jul 16, 2012)

> ORIGINAL:  botlenut
> 
> I've been out of work healing from a Broken Arm, Tod, and Randy took the day off.
> 
> ...


----------



## epackage (Jul 16, 2012)

> ORIGINAL:  RICKJJ59W
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Yes sir, I'll be there saturday morning, I have 27 bottles to pick up at this time. That doesn't include what I'll be buying from vendors there...[]


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Jul 16, 2012)

> ORIGINAL:  epackage
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 

 Alllllllrightttt we get to hassle Mr E pac []


 Maybe you can get Chuck to go? You both live in NJ right?


----------



## epackage (Jul 16, 2012)

I'm pretty sure Chuck is going, and I think Connor might coming with me...


----------



## cyberdigger (Jul 16, 2012)

Yep I'll be there for a while on Sat.. I'll be the guy in the gorilla costume..


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Jul 16, 2012)

> ORIGINAL:  cyberdigger
> 
> Yep I'll be there for a while on Sat.. I'll be the guy in the gorilla costume..


 

 Cool I'll bring some bananas so you can find us hahaha


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Jul 16, 2012)

> ORIGINAL:  epackage
> 
> I'm pretty sure Chuck is going, and I think Connor might coming with me...


 
 The child star*  ?  cool []


----------



## towhead (Jul 17, 2012)

Where's Shupp's Grove?  [] Julie


----------



## div2roty (Jul 17, 2012)

I'll be there if it does not rain.


----------



## epackage (Jul 17, 2012)

> ORIGINAL:  towhead
> 
> Where's Shupp's Grove?  [] Julie


----------



## epackage (Jul 17, 2012)

> ORIGINAL:  div2roty
> 
> I'll be there if it does not rain.


 You couldn't ask for better weather Matt...


----------



## AntiqueMeds (Jul 17, 2012)

the odd thing is the web site shows the weenend of 21 July and the show contract shows the weekend of the 27th July.
 I bet someone is going to be there the wrong weekend. I hope its not me.
 I still havent heard back on the contract.


----------



## PASodas (Jul 17, 2012)

Brochure shows early admission in June . . . guess I missed that[]


----------



## PASodas (Jul 17, 2012)

Ooops


----------



## epackage (Jul 17, 2012)

> ORIGINAL:  AntiqueMeds
> 
> the odd thing is the web site shows the weenend of 21 July and the show contract shows the weekend of the 27th July.
> I bet someone is going to be there the wrong weekend. I hope its not me.
> I still havent heard back on the contract.


 You need to contact them, you'll be there selling your med book to people looking for Christmas Decorations...


----------



## NyDigger1 (Jul 17, 2012)

so is it july 21st or 27th?


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Jul 17, 2012)

> ORIGINAL:  epackage
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
 The Christmas decoations will have to wait. I just called them Friday is early buyer 20 bucks to get in

 Sat 21st  and Sunday 22nd  free admission. Someone always has to put some kind of wrench in a good thing. Its this weekend numbnutz [8D]
    Not you E the guy who put up that fake looking schedule[]


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Jul 17, 2012)

> ORIGINAL:  NyDigger1
> 
> so is it july 21st or 27th?


 
 NOT THE 27th Read my lips.  NOT


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Jul 17, 2012)

> ORIGINAL:  PASodas
> 
> Ooops


 
 I think you printed this up your self  lol[]


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Jul 17, 2012)

No need to fret SIckrick is here


----------



## AntiqueMeds (Jul 17, 2012)

well they cashed my check so I guess that means i probably have a spot.
 hope its not downwind next to the privy or the snackbar.


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Jul 17, 2012)

> ORIGINAL:  AntiqueMeds
> 
> well they cashed my check so I guess that means i probably have a spot.


 

 Unless they are going bankrupt and they are just collecting checks to skip town [8D]


----------



## AntiqueMeds (Jul 17, 2012)

might get them gas money to the next state (if they dont do tolls on the turnpike)


----------



## NyDigger1 (Jul 17, 2012)

My website: http://mikesbottleroom.weebly.com/

 if anyone's got any of the bottles in my signature to bring let me know, very interested

 Thanks, Mike


----------



## cyberdigger (Jul 17, 2012)

Just don't blow your wad before we do our deal, Mike! []


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Jul 17, 2012)

lol


----------



## NyDigger1 (Jul 17, 2012)

> ORIGINAL:  cyberdigger
> 
> Just don't blow your wad before we do our deal, Mike! []





> (


 
 you dont have to worry about that [] I got yours separate


----------



## Wheelah23 (Jul 17, 2012)

I'm hitchin' a ride with Jimbo... Looking forward to seeing everyone there!


----------



## Penn Digger (Jul 17, 2012)

I will be there late Saturday afternoon for a bit then again Sunday morning.

 PD


----------



## towhead (Jul 18, 2012)

Well, maybe if I start hitchhiking now I could be there...  Julie


----------



## AntiqueMeds (Jul 18, 2012)

Supposedly I have table M6 where ever that might be...

 Next to a dumpster I predict.   Or maybe next to that guy selling raccoon skulls?


----------



## cyberdigger (Jul 18, 2012)

M6 is right where everyone sets up their generators..


----------



## epackage (Jul 18, 2012)

M6??????

_*YOU SANK MY BATTLESHIP!!!*_


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Jul 18, 2012)

> ORIGINAL:  AntiqueMeds
> 
> Supposedly I have table M6 where ever that might be...
> 
> Next to a dumpster I predict.   Or maybe next to that guy selling raccoon skulls?


 
 Lol get me a skull I love that chi t

 Your table wiLl be in the only spot where there are no shade trees 
 [8D]


----------



## Diggin4Togas (Jul 19, 2012)

Hope the weather man is wrong for friday, it doesn't look good! []


----------



## buzzkutt033 (Jul 19, 2012)

yeah, friday not looking  so good, but hopefully it will clear saturday morning. 

 see you there !!

 jimbo


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Jul 19, 2012)

> ORIGINAL:  Diggin4Togas
> 
> Hope the weather man is wrong for friday, it doesn't look good! []


 
 I am looking at the weather as I type. Fri is bad all rain but sat looks nice 76 for a high ahhhhhhhhhhhhhh  bout time.


----------



## NyDigger1 (Jul 20, 2012)

Just checked the weather, ITS NOT LOOKING GOOD, this storm front is slowing down, its supposed to rain until 4 pm on saturday [&o][X(][>:][][:'(][][8|][]


----------



## cyberdigger (Jul 20, 2012)

Well, it'll be a good day to unload some sick glass...  [&:]


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Jul 20, 2012)

> ORIGINAL:  NyDigger1
> 
> Just checked the weather, ITS NOT LOOKING GOOD, this storm front is slowing down, its supposed to rain until 4 pm on saturday [&o][X(][>:][][:'(][][8|][]


 

 I don't know what weather you are looking at but here is what I see at 5:30 am fri July 20th

 http://www.weather.com/weather/tomorrow/USPA0009

 http://www.accuweather.com/en/us/adamstown-pa/19501/daily-weather-forecast/2215075?day=2

 But if it does rain there is always Sunday


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Jul 20, 2012)

> ORIGINAL:  RICKJJ59W
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 

 So make sure you keep an eye on the weekend weather. I will go Sunday if sat sucks. Sunday is suppose to be good.


----------



## cyberdigger (Jul 20, 2012)

Looks like the weather will clear up Sat morning.. I'm scheduled to land around 11 AM.. anyone have any recommendations about what to get for lunch? I'm not familiar with the local cuisine..


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Jul 20, 2012)

> ORIGINAL:  cyberdigger
> 
> Looks like the weather will clear up Sat morning.. I'm scheduled to land around 11 AM.. anyone have any recommendations about what to get for lunch? I'm not familiar with the local cuisine..


 
 Cheese stakes at the Grove!  Top Notch.

 I saw it will clear up in the early morning. The rain has stopped here. Never listen to a person that says "its going to rain all day" un less its Steve Swell. []Yeah I know its not his last name  I like calling him Swell.


----------



## cyberdigger (Jul 20, 2012)

I luvvvvz me a decent C/S... can't wait! [:-]


----------



## NyDigger1 (Jul 20, 2012)

what time does the show start in the morning?


----------



## epackage (Jul 20, 2012)

> ORIGINAL:  NyDigger1
> 
> what time does the show start in the morning?


 6am


----------



## PASodas (Jul 20, 2012)

E . . . there's some Paterson stuff here . . . I saw an aqua pony and 3 hutches . . . check out table M-8


----------



## cyberdigger (Jul 20, 2012)

WOW they're already reporting in! []

 Any Long Branch bottle sightings?


----------



## PASodas (Jul 20, 2012)

None that I recall . . . lotta NJ stuff though


----------



## cyberdigger (Jul 20, 2012)

What's the weather situation there?


----------



## PASodas (Jul 20, 2012)

Drizzled on and off all day . . . supposed to be dry by noon . . . from what I hear


----------



## NyDigger1 (Jul 20, 2012)

PA any nyc 5 boroughs stuff? brooklyn / manhattan / coney island?


----------



## PASodas (Jul 20, 2012)

Saw a paneled deep aqua hutch from Brooklyn . . . don't recall name . . . embossed on all panels I believe . . . damaged lip (chunk missing)


----------



## NyDigger1 (Jul 20, 2012)

ohhh thats not good lol, hopefully there will be more of that stuff there... after all im leaving 2 am to get there before 6, I hope theres something worthwhile that I dont have yet []


----------



## BellwoodBoys (Jul 21, 2012)

Great Show!!!! found lots of NJ Shore stuff.


----------



## cyberdigger (Jul 21, 2012)

Awesome show!! My first time there, loved it! [] Great to see everybody, finally got to meet Rick and Gunny! (Matt thank you VERY MUCH for the book, it's incredible!!!)
 Here's some of the goodies I got:


----------



## cyberdigger (Jul 21, 2012)

..some of these are quite rare..


----------



## cyberdigger (Jul 21, 2012)

[]


----------



## BellwoodBoys (Jul 21, 2012)

I was looking for Rick and Matt too but couldn't find them.


----------



## AntiqueMeds (Jul 21, 2012)

which matt?


----------



## NyDigger1 (Jul 21, 2012)

saw rick with the camera, didnt get a chance to talk to him, saw connor, jim, charlie, and a few other people.

 made off with 53 NYC 5 boroughs blobs [] and 77 bottles in total (crowns, meds, resale stuff, etc, etc)

 great show, definitely going back next year


----------



## BellwoodBoys (Jul 21, 2012)

I was looking for AntiqueMeds. I wanted to take a look at your book. it sounds great![]


----------



## AntiqueMeds (Jul 21, 2012)

I was chained to table M7 all day saturday. Saw quite a few forum people.


----------



## JOETHECROW (Jul 21, 2012)

> ORIGINAL: cyberdigger
> 
> []


 
 Nice bottles Charles!!  Love them all but really liking the Apple Ginger and the citron blob!


----------



## JOETHECROW (Jul 21, 2012)

Penn Digger checked in with me shortly ago, He made a brief foray to the Grove today, and plans to go back tomorrow as well, He's making time somehow between his political business in the immediate area....[]


----------



## PASodas (Jul 21, 2012)

> ORIGINAL:  NyDigger1
> 
> saw rick with the camera, didnt get a chance to talk to him, saw connor, jim, charlie, and a few other people.
> 
> ...


 
 You must have made an impression, I heard one dealer telling another "Brooklyn stuff is realy movin' today"


----------



## epackage (Jul 21, 2012)

My feet were sore, and I broke a sweat, it was worth it...


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Jul 21, 2012)

> ORIGINAL:  JOETHECROW
> 
> Penn Digger checked in with me shortly ago, He made a brief foray to the Grove today, and plans to go back tomorrow as well, He's making time somehow between his political business in the immediate area....[]


 

 Do you really think he is working?? hahaha he got bottles on the brain.[8D] He is stopping down to take me and the Badger out to lunch tomorrow. We chose Red Lobster [8D][8D]


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Jul 21, 2012)

> ORIGINAL:  NyDigger1
> 
> saw rick with the camera, didnt get a chance to talk to him, saw connor, jim, charlie, and a few other people.
> 
> ...


 

 Dam you should have tracked me down like I do everyone else []


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Jul 21, 2012)

> ORIGINAL:  BellwoodBoys
> 
> I was looking for Rick and Matt too but couldn't find them.


 

 That's cuz we move to fast.I had to take a nap when I got him I was beat. [8D]


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Jul 21, 2012)

I have tons of good clips and still pix I will put up the flick when I am done. Had a great time as always at the Grove. I got a 3 dollar "One Minute cough cure" that I got for 2 bucks and a 5 Dollar cheese stake. But the fun I have ever year there is priceless! []
 []
 It was good to meet Chuck and E pack for the first time. hey E sorry about the silly string hahah I was planing on getting Chuck but I forgot when we met up. Oh yeah Gunther got hit to  hahah yeah its tough being a grown man with a child's brain [8D]

 We ran into more people from the forum this year then last year. it keeps growing. We even ran in to Fire Man Jack,with out his hat on.[8D]

 I met a guy that is on the forum his name is Chris his name on ABN is three numbers. I forget the numbers but if you see this post  Chris send me a PM.[]


----------



## Diggin4Togas (Jul 21, 2012)

Went to Shupps
 got there at 11 am Friday 
 Me, pharmboy, and bottlenut
 heres some pictures

 8:30 at night, grilling some steaks


----------



## Diggin4Togas (Jul 21, 2012)

Diggin4Togas


----------



## Diggin4Togas (Jul 21, 2012)

pharmboy and potential buyer 
 neighbor lit up the bottles with his van headlights
 approx 9:30pm


----------



## Diggin4Togas (Jul 21, 2012)

heres some of my bottle finds


----------



## Diggin4Togas (Jul 21, 2012)

3 Saratoga hutches, 1 drugist, and 1 mineral water
 []


----------



## epackage (Jul 22, 2012)

Nice meeting you guys D4T, good to see you found some stuff you wanted...[]


----------



## JOETHECROW (Jul 22, 2012)

> ORIGINAL: epackage
> 
> My feet were sore, and I broke a sweat, it was worth it...


 
 Holy Cripes Jim! It's a good thing your wheels were nearby....What a haul.[]


----------



## Diggin4Togas (Jul 22, 2012)

> ORIGINAL:  epackage
> 
> Nice meeting you guys D4T, good to see you found some stuff you wanted...[]


 Nice to have met you Jim, looks like you did pretty good. I think Connor had a couple in his goody bag too.   Randy


----------



## Wheelah23 (Jul 22, 2012)

My finds yesterday...


----------



## AntiqueMeds (Jul 22, 2012)

pretty cool whiskey jug


----------



## Wheelah23 (Jul 22, 2012)

Thanks, it goes well with this one...


----------



## NyDigger1 (Jul 22, 2012)

sweetness dude


----------



## Penn Digger (Jul 22, 2012)

Connor - what does the embossing read on the blob second from the right?

 PD


----------



## JOETHECROW (Jul 23, 2012)

> ORIGINAL: Wheelah23
> 
> My finds yesterday...


 
 Looks like you chose wisely Connor....Nice looking group..


----------



## PASodas (Jul 23, 2012)

I am really impressed with the Shupp's show, it reminds me of the old York show where we camped in the cattle stalls.  So much character and the peoples running the show were super friendly . . . they let me camp outside the fence at no charge, offered me free firewood for the campfire, allowed me to charge my laptop at the entrance and they stopped the rain for the show.  Plan to make this an annual event.

 Here's a pic of the campsite, sorry never thought to take a pic of my "steaks" (hot dogs)[]


----------



## Diggin4Togas (Jul 23, 2012)

Hey Jeff, You should have stopped in and said hello.  We were grilling for the whole neighborhood. Didn't have a tent, the chair you saw me setting in was my bed.[]


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Jul 23, 2012)

> ORIGINAL:  Diggin4Togas
> 
> Hey Jeff, You should have stopped in and said hello.  We were grilling for the whole neighborhood. Didn't have a tent, the chair you saw me setting in was my bed.[]


 
 You had a roof over ya. Count your blessings []


----------



## Diggin4Togas (Jul 23, 2012)

> ORIGINAL:  Wheelah23
> 
> My finds yesterday...


 Nice haul Connor, I like the jug.   Randy


----------



## Diggin4Togas (Jul 23, 2012)

> ORIGINAL:  RICKJJ59W
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Yes I did Rick, only problem was i got to close to the edge. Woke up fast when the canopy decided to dump on me .[sm=lol.gif]


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Jul 24, 2012)

> ORIGINAL:  Diggin4Togas
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
 Ahhh us bottle diggers are tough,a little water wont melt ya []


----------



## NyDigger1 (Jul 28, 2012)

Im a little late and this isnt the best pic.... but I had to []


----------



## epackage (Jul 28, 2012)

It would be even more impressive if it was full of beer or wine Mike...[]


----------



## Wheelah23 (Jul 28, 2012)

> ORIGINAL:  epackage
> 
> It would be even more impressive if it was full of beer or wine Mike...[]


 
 F**k that, fill it with whiskey! []


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Jul 28, 2012)

> ORIGINAL:  NyDigger1
> 
> Im a little late and this isnt the best pic.... but I had to []


 
 I used to drink six packs of those back in the day[8D]


----------

